# Problems with vip 612



## pistolpete52 (Sep 3, 2010)

I've only had Dish Network since Sunday, and my vip 612 has frozen up on me a half dozen times. It just freezes, then the device makes a loud whizzing sound. On top of that, every show that I've recorded has a problem with "skipping". The picture stops, then skips a little.

I was really hoping for better than this from Dish. First, 2 of the channels that are displayed as HD on the website guide that I wanted are in SD. And now, I have the problems with the DVR. I dropped Directv after having been a sub for several years because of their terrible service. I've read some reviews on the vip 612, and none of them were very good. 

Should I ask for a DVR that is not a 612?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Definitely.

I can't imagine how you got the POS after reading negative reviews here ...:eek2:


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

You should definately get it replaced, but 612's can be fine. If you're going to have trouble with one it'll show up right away as the one you have is doing. If you did get a 622/722 and run it in single mode you would get the benefit of picture-in-picture.


----------



## pistolpete52 (Sep 3, 2010)

P Smith said:


> Definitely.
> 
> I can't imagine how you got the POS after reading negative reviews here ...:eek2:


I hadn't read the reviews until my DVR started going haywire. I just accepted what the installer gave me. Will it cost me more to get the 922??


----------



## robinandtami (Oct 24, 2010)

"pistolpete52" said:


> I hadn't read the reviews until my DVR started going haywire. I just accepted what the installer gave me. Will it cost me more to get the 922??


Probably, but the 722 shouldn't cost extra.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

pistolpete52 said:


> I hadn't read the reviews until my DVR started going haywire. I just accepted what the installer gave me. Will it cost me more to get the 922??


$199 upfront easy ... or $299


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I have two 612's that work perfectly fine.


----------



## Polardog (Mar 5, 2008)

gtal98 said:


> You should definately get it replaced, but 612's can be fine. If you're going to have trouble with one it'll show up right away as the one you have is doing. If you did get a 622/722 and run it in single mode you would get the benefit of picture-in-picture.


I'm on my 3rd VIP612 since I upgraded to HD about 3 years ago.
The first 2 were constantly freezing and were an annoyance.
While my current 612 still has a few glitches and is not perfect, it serves me well compared to the first two 612's. 
I use my 612 many hours each day, use record and playback feature of the DVR everyday and heavily use other features. All in all I would say it is a pretty good unit perfect for what I need for watching TV.
BTW, I've had my current 612 for over 2 years and it was a refurb upon arrival. And those few glitches I speak of are an occasional 5 or so second picture freeze and an out of nowhere reboot here & there.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Amazing to me how we accept problems with electronic equipment but would NEVER put up with it if it was our car, power tools, etc. They have convinced us to accept the deficiencies because it's better than NOT having a DVR. The closest thing to a bullet proof DVR IMO is the TiVo, but I HATE the user interface and several "features" and still prefer the Dish DVRs - even with their problems.


----------

